# Fam Hx Brain Aneurysm



## HEATHER L (Nov 3, 2010)

What ICD9 code would YOU use for Fam Hx of (fatal) Brain Aneurysm? Pt needs MRA.


----------



## eadun2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

HEATHER L said:


> What ICD9 code would YOU use for Fam Hx of (fatal) Brain Aneurysm? Pt needs MRA.



All I can come up with is V17.49.


----------



## siddika_82@hotmail.com (Nov 4, 2010)

V 17.49 is Family history of other cardiovascular diseases.....

A cerebral or brain aneurysm is a cerebrovascular disorder in which weakness in the wall of a cerebral artery or vein causes a localized dilation or ballooning of the blood vessel.

This is the definition of brain aneurysm from wikipedia. This being the definition I would use V17.1 - Family history of stroke (cerebrovascular).


Hope this makes sense.....


----------

